# Running subs with magnet facing out



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

are there any disadvantages to running your subs backwards, (bolting them in with the magnet out and the facein the box) I know you have to reverse the + and - and all that but does it effect sound quality?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

it makes your box fall over if it aint big enough


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

the volume of the box would change because youre not displacing the volume of the sub, so if you inverted the subs in the same box that they were in before you inverted them it might maybe possibly slightly make a difference if your sub displaces a decent amount of airspace. other than that, if the airspace is the same, no difference


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Mar 1 2007, 04:11 PM~7383223
> *the volume of the box would change because youre not displacing the volume of the sub, so if you inverted the subs in the same box that they were in before you inverted them it might maybe possibly slightly make a difference if your sub displaces a decent amount of airspace. other than that, if the airspace is the same, no difference
> *


if its a sealed enclosure, it wont make that much of an audible difference inverted or not. Now if your in a vented enclosure and your subs have a good bit of discplacement then you will definetly change the tuning of your enclosure. will it be audible? on tones, yeh, music, yeh but again, the more volume added to the enclosure by inverting, the bigger the audible difference


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

I always run sealed so, good shit, I knew about the magnet taking up space in the box so you have more internal space facing them out. I was just wondering about the sound. Thanks yall.


----------



## gm_audio425 (Apr 9, 2007)

I had two Audiobahn 12's in my cutlass.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gm_audio425_@Apr 25 2007, 11:34 PM~7775393
> *I had two Audiobahn 12's in my cutlass.
> 
> 
> ...


okay..


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gm_audio425_@Apr 25 2007, 10:34 PM~7775393
> *I had two Audiobahn 12's in my cutlass.
> 
> 
> ...







fantastic :thumbsup: 



I have a cupholder in my impala :cheesy:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 727Lowrider_@Mar 1 2007, 12:00 PM~7381181
> * I know you have to reverse the + and - and all
> *



No you don't.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sporty+Apr 26 2007, 10:02 AM~7776900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 5-0-9 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 26 2007, 06:35 AM~7777053
> *fantastic :thumbsup:
> I have a cupholder in my impala :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 26 2007, 04:03 PM~7780600
> *No you don't.
> *


 :uh: please don't listen to this guy


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by acutabovetherest_@Apr 29 2007, 08:58 PM~7799312
> *:uh:  please don't listen to this guy
> *


why


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 26 2007, 06:03 PM~7780600
> *No you don't.
> *


oh but you do, unless your amp has a switch to reverse it......


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gm_audio425_@Apr 25 2007, 09:34 PM~7775393
> *I had two Audiobahn 12's in my cutlass.
> 
> 
> ...


i want to place 2 t2 15 rockford subs, in a wall like this inverted like these,,but ported,will i be able to use a smaller box by doing so...


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

that looks good but how does it sound?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by acutabovetherest_@Apr 29 2007, 09:58 PM~7799312
> *:uh:  please don't listen to this guy
> *


Why not? Go outside right now, switch the polarity on your subs. Most of the time people can't tell a difference. 

Sometimes reversed polarity sounds better, sometimes correct polarity sounds better, sometimes there is not difference. Regardless of subs inverted or not. There is no "polarity rule" for subwoofers, that's the entire purpose of having a polarity switch on amps, headunits, crossover. If there was a concrete sub "regular" normal polarity- sub inverted "reverse" polarity, there would be no reason for those switches. My home theather subs have an infinitely variable phase knob. If polarity was either A or B, why would you need a sub 130 degrees out of phase? 

Before you try to give advice get some experience. Try switching polarity on ALL you speakers in your system. You'll nearly always correct phasing issues by playing around with polarities. I've had people complain about their stereo, switched the polarity on either the tweeters or the midbass, and had it come into focus. You don't have 2 distinct points of sound like a true stereo set up. You have 6, 8, or even 10 different points in many cars on many different planes and different directions; ie: Bottom of the doors for the midbass, bottom of Apillars for tweeter, trunk for subs, etc. 

So, roll your eyes somewhere else until you get some real world experience and form your own opinions instead of what you heard from some guy the "knows what he's talking about."

And before you come back arguing, go try reversing the subs in 3 or 4 of your friends cars. You'll see some act one way, some act another. There is no concrete, this IS the best way period.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

BUT dont having the magnet outside the box fuck with sound waves or somethin? cuz u figure when the dust cap is outward the whole front of the sub pushes air, as to magnet outward only the area around the magnet does


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 4 2007, 04:05 PM~7835536
> *BUT dont having the magnet outside the box fuck with sound waves or somethin? cuz u figure when the dust cap is outward the whole front of the sub pushes air, as to magnet outward only the area around the magnet does
> *


it pushes and pulls the same


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

but ur losing surface area. that dont make a diff?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 4 2007, 04:51 PM~7835920
> *but ur losing surface area. that dont make a diff?
> *


your not losing any area, it's still there.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:scrutinize: how if ur magnet is in the way?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 4 2007, 08:24 PM~7836901
> *:scrutinize: how if ur magnet is in the way?
> *


the same amount of air is still being moved. If you put your hand in front of your sub, it's not going to make it not as loud.

the sub is still acting as an air pump so to speak. the cone does not change sizes because you face it into the box.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i dunno still seems off to me in a way. seems like sayin a 10 will throw as much air as a 12


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 4 2007, 09:07 PM~7837098
> *i dunno still seems off to me in a way. seems like sayin a 10 will throw as much air as a 12
> *


how am i saying that?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

u didnt. im no speaker expert but seems odd to me


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 5 2007, 12:06 AM~7837875
> *u didnt. im no speaker expert but seems odd to me
> *


so turn your subs around and tell me how it sounds


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i sold them  cuz i wanna by some fi 18s.


----------



## Fordguy545 (Oct 15, 2006)

^man you heard my system with two mounted normaly and two with the magnets out. It wont make ANY difference IMO


----------

